# Picture Post Idea (Pics Included)



## Savage Rookie (Oct 10, 2006)

How about a picture post about everyones setup with the common terrain that you usually hunt.

heres mine.

Rolling hills, lots of little pothole lakes.

Savage VLP .204
Burris 6-18x fullfield
Homemade shooting sticks (dowels and castration bands)
Dakota yoter calls
Flextone call
cheap buck knife


----------



## kiddmen57 (Oct 13, 2006)

lots of pics.

H&R .223 varmint rifle, bushnell banner 6-18x50 scope.
shootersridge sticks, crit-rcall, howler, closed reeed call, and a tweety.
kings desert shadow camo.
Southern Arizona (around Tucson)


----------



## coyotekiller3006 (Jan 3, 2006)

one of the more hilly spots i hunt but lots of coyotes
Savage 110 .223 55gr. Hornady SP
Barska 6.5-20x50 scope
Harris Bi-Pod
Johnny Stewart PreyMaster
Primos Regulator 10
Mossy Oak Breakup

[siteimg]6229[/siteimg]

[siteimg]6228[/siteimg]

[siteimg]6230[/siteimg]


----------



## Savage Rookie (Oct 10, 2006)

coyotekiller-

My family lives in Keller WA, up by grand coulee. Not to far away from you really.


----------



## coyotekiller3006 (Jan 3, 2006)

cool, i bet theres lots of coyotes up in that area!!


----------



## Savage Rookie (Oct 10, 2006)

Some, I haven't been back home since summer (away at school in SD) so i can't say for sure, mom hears them all the time off the back porch at night.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Savage Rookie-What a great idea for a post!

That's me on the right. My calling partner, Papapete, on the left.

Ruger M77 Mark II .243
Scheels brand 3.5-10x42 scope
Stone Ridge Pivoting Bipod
Nikon 10 x 50 Binocs
Nat Gear Snow Camo
Predator Camo (will soon be switching to Mossy Oak Brush-I like my partners camo too much)
Crit R Calls
Syco Tweety
Red Desert Howler


----------



## Savage Rookie (Oct 10, 2006)

Fallguy-

Thanks for posting. Just thought that it would be nice to see everyones home turf.

Enjoy reading your write ups on your hunts too, the .243/fusion bit was really interessting. Nice to see some real world experience, instead of just reading the BS in the magazines.

Paige


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Savage Rookie said:


> Fallguy-
> 
> Thanks for posting. Just thought that it would be nice to see everyones home turf.
> 
> ...


Well it's still up in the air with the Fusion. I shot the above coyote on Friday with the same round. 200 yard slightly quartering towards me and I hit him a little far back. That one will take some sewing work. Just got my new stretchers in the mail today so in the next few weeks I will see what it takes to close the hole.


----------

